# My new favorite DeMotivator



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

For those not familiar with Despair.com ... enrich your lives, and make someone else feel bad about theirs ... I highly recommend it for a good laugh and some priceless videos.

Here is my new favorite:

*Persistence*


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> For those not familiar with Despair.com ... enrich your lives, and make someone else feel bad about theirs ... I highly recommend it for a good laugh and some priceless videos.
> 
> Here is my new favorite:
> 
> *Persistence*


LOL


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Meh


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

heh


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I have.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

These are funny. Here's mine.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I laughed so hard at some of those I started crying. Never heard of that sight. Maybe I'll put some in my counseling office to help inspire others ::

Laughter is such a great medicine!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Mine


I gave that to a buddy of mine. He nearly choked laughing. Office I used to work at, had a few of these hanging up on the walls. The photo would always catch a visitors attention and they would smile ... presuming it was one of those hokey motivational posters. Then they'd get this confused look on their face after reading the text.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not good at a$$ kissing, that's why I'm still at the bottom. :rofl:


----------



## Boker (Oct 13, 2010)

Deejo, thank you for the link. I haven't had this good of a laugh in a while.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Deejo, 

I showed Boker your thread, then I had to go to the living room, I just heard him laughing and laughing in the study, I seldom hear him laugh like this! Obviously I can't make him laugh like this! I can only make him smile!


----------



## quercus.robur (Aug 1, 2010)

Deejo said:


> For those not familiar with


Still can't convince myself it's over. Is it insanity? 


> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> These are funny. Here's mine.


God, that's depressing. 


And true.

LOL.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

And here's mine.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

My favorite is: Meetings - Because none of us is as dumb as all of us!!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

View attachment 253


I had to google one that speaks volumes 
(okay mostly to us geeks).....


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol. I love those posters. I like the new book out too. About how worthless I really am to my company, regardless of all the great work I do. Keeps me in perspective. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

